# Eco Complete Nutrients?



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how long the nutrients in eco complete last? Does it lose its nutrients as it ages? I am growing alot of rosette type of plants that are heavy root feeders and need to know if I need to add any kind of root tabs.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's no set answer to this question since every tank is different. Eco does have a high CEC so will absorb some nutrients from the water column as time goes on, though- and that CEC doesn't "go away." If you're worried that your plants need more nutrients I'd just give them some root tabs.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, what is ECE and CED?


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Nymsley said:


> Sorry, what is ECE and CED?


Good question 

I would aways give a heavy root feeder a root tab of its own anyway, just to be safe. Nutrient deficiencies will show quickly otherwise. I have Eco-complete and without root tabs my crypts started getting holes in the leaves and yellowing. After taking off the affected leaves and adding flourish tabs, they are growing fast and looking healthy.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

In my case... typos. :redface:

It should read CEC, which is cation exchange capacity. Basically is the ability of the substrate to pull nutrients from the water column and store them in a form the roots can use.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone. I think this has answered my questions. I will probably add some root tabs to help out. It is great to know that the eco complete has the ability to take nutrients from the water and turn them into something usable by the roots.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

nemosreef said:


> Does anyone know how long the nutrients in eco complete last? Does it lose its nutrients as it ages? I am growing alot of rosette type of plants that are heavy root feeders and need to know if I need to add any kind of root tabs.


Simple answer: none.
It's mostly inert, hard rock.
Some reduction(very little) etc, but to my knowledge, no one has ever published or shown any fertilizer data or CEC on Eco complete.

Compared to Jobes sticks, ADA AS, osmocoat, Soil, worm castings etc.......... it's absent in terms of nutrients. Same for flourite. Can hold a fair amount of bacteria, but not much better than sand nutrient wise.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/planted_aquar.html

With particle sizes measuring 1-6 mm this is too large to have significant CEC. I am not saying it really doesn't, just agreeing with Tom. 

Once it starts getting some organic matter in there the combined substrate (EC + organic matter) may very well be capable of holding fertilizers.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Then I take it the nutrients it claims to have are all from the black water it's packaged in? That would make sense as to why my crypts needed more than what EC claimed to have. Anyways, considering this info and the fact that planting delicate plants in EC (well, keeping them planted anyway) is a PITA I believe I'll try something else next time.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. It is great stuff to know.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the texture and looks of EC, and it works well in the tank, I just do not trust it for fertilizer.


----------

